# SoCal'er riding from Seattle to Portland mid-June



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fave routes? I'm probably packing on the lighter side, still debating between 100% camping or maybe a night at a motel. I know the most direct route that shares the big event in July should have plenty of services, just not sure how much will be available if I take a more western, scenic route. As it stands now I don't have a solid route chosen, but I'm flexible. Campgrounds, bathrooms, mini-marts, all welcome 

I'll be solo, packing light-ish as I said with probably just a hammock & tarp for nights.

any other tips, routes, etc much appreciated. I'm giving myself 3 days minimum to get there. Not a huge rush.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I've done the organized ride four times, each time in one day. There are several ways to leave Seattle, most will be bike friendly. You could take the Interurban Trail to get close to Puyallup and then pick up the STP route from there. Centralia is around 100 miles riding distance. Between Centralia and Longview is rolling terrain with portions along a river with parks. Probably the most enjoyable part of the ride. The unknown is the Lewis and Clark Bridge over the Columbia River. It's always in some kind of construction or maintenance and is crappy at best for bikes. During the STP, bikes are escorted in groups over the bridge. Oh, June weather is very unpredictable. 

Have you thought about doing the Hwy 101 loop on the Olympic Peninsula? Very popular with cyclists, plenty of services and camping. It's also a loop, the logistics are easier.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bigbill said:


> Have you thought about doing the Hwy 101 loop on the Olympic Peninsula? Very popular with cyclists, plenty of services and camping. It's also a loop, the logistics are easier.


thanks Bill! Yeah as it stands I'm going to ferry to Bremerton, then head southwest towards Astoria. I've got some rando friends that know the area that are helping with routes. Maybe Astoria to Vernonia to avoid the 26 into Portland. Just trying to plan mileage for the day and where I'll end up at quittin' time.


basically this to Astoria 2013 Crater Lake 1000k - Bremerton, WA


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> thanks Bill! Yeah as it stands I'm going to ferry to Bremerton, then head southwest towards Astoria. I've got some rando friends that know the area that are helping with routes. Maybe Astoria to Vernonia to avoid the 26 into Portland. Just trying to plan mileage for the day and where I'll end up at quittin' time.
> 
> 
> basically this to Astoria 2013 Crater Lake 1000k - Bremerton, WA


I've lived a good portion of my adult life in the Bremerton area. The route out of Bremerton on Hwy 3 is sketchy. It has a really narrow shoulder and lots of traffic. Unless you want to go 20 or so miles out of the way, you just have to survive it. I met up with Joe P on a Rando a few years back that came up to the Seabeck hwy area from the south. If nothing else, Shelton is a real hotbed for meth, you could always pick up some 50 hour energy.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I survived  

Here's a map of the route I took. Bremerton > Montesano > Astoria > Forest Grove > Portland. Just over 300 miles in 3 1/2 days. Had a blast. 202 from Astoria to Vernonia was especially nice. Great weather too.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> I survived
> 
> Here's a map of the route I took. Bremerton > Montesano > Astoria > Forest Grove > Portland. Just over 300 miles in 3 1/2 days. Had a blast. 202 from Astoria to Vernonia was especially nice. Great weather too.
> 
> View attachment 297154


Nice going. Love to do that ride. Can't wait for the ride report and pics.


----------

